# Bajar revistas de electrónica



## pepechip (Dic 24, 2007)

hola.

Por casualidad he encontrado una direccion donde se pueden bajar varios numeros de revistas de electronica. Lo malo que tiene es que esta en frances.

http://proiecteaudio.evonet.ro/reviste/

Si teneis mas direcciones de donde bajar revistas, postearlo aqui.

En mi epoca de estudiante aprendi mucha electronica gracias a las revistas y guardo un grato recuerdo de estas.


----------



## Elvic (Dic 27, 2007)

estos son tutoriales 


http://www.redeya.com/electronica/tutoriales/PDF/


eran revistas


----------



## Elvic (Ene 16, 2008)

haber si les funciona este enlace son revistas es un enlace directo,
Espero no  les pida que se registren ....

http://www.electronicayservicio.com/biblioteca/descarga/revista/5to_year/EySer-59.zip
http://www.electronicayservicio.com/biblioteca/descarga/revista/5to_year/EySer-60.zip
http://www.electronicayservicio.com/biblioteca/descarga/revista/6to_year/EySer-71.zip
http://www.electronicayservicio.com/biblioteca/descarga/revista/6to_year/EySer-72.zip



















espero que no se esto algo ilegal es que la pagina de descarga pide que se este registrado para obtenerlas


----------



## german orlando niño uribe (Ene 17, 2008)

aqui en colombia, te recomiendo la serie de cekit, es muy completa, y me ha sido 8)  muy util


----------



## pepechip (Ene 17, 2008)

hola


> aqui en colombia, te recomiendo la serie de cekit, es muy completa, y me ha sido  muy util


 puedes indicar donde bajarlas.
muchas gracias a todos


----------



## german orlando niño uribe (Ene 18, 2008)

bueno, yo por estar en Colombia las compro en tiendas de electronica, pero para España, las debes encargar, no recuerdo la direccion exacta, mejor busca en google, y encarglas, me parecen muy buenas..

el valor promedio traducido a dolares creo que es  $5, mas los costos de envio, o pidele el favor a un amigo o familiar que viva aqui, hay de todo, desde electromica basica, pasando por  amplificador, radiotransmisores, elec digital, compuertas y programacion de micros..

saludos a todos aya en España....................

 8)  8)


----------



## ciri (Ene 20, 2008)

Salio una nueva revista, que por ahora se publica gratuitamente por internet, trae muchas cosas, y promete ser interesante, trabaja mucho sobre los PIC.. "uControl" es el nombre..


----------



## anthony123 (Feb 1, 2008)

Esa es una excelente revista! La descargue y sus articulos son excelentes!


----------



## ciri (Feb 1, 2008)

anthony123 dijo:
			
		

> Esa es una excelente revista! La descargue y sus articulos son excelentes!



Si es verdad es muy buena..

tengo que ver si ya salio, algún otro número..


----------



## anthony123 (Feb 1, 2008)

Me estube dando una vueltica por la pagina pero nada de nada! Tengo ganas de contactar a cualquiera de los autores de la revista para ver si ya la 2da edicion ya esta en marcha!


----------



## ciri (Feb 2, 2008)

anthony123 dijo:
			
		

> Me estube dando una vueltica por la pagina pero nada de nada! Tengo ganas de contactar a cualquiera de los autores de la revista para ver si ya la 2da edicion ya esta en marcha!



Yo pregunte, si tenian idea si salía por semana, por mes.. pero no encontré una respuesta...


----------



## steinlager (Feb 2, 2008)

yo lei q iba a ser mensual


----------



## Rosendo (Feb 2, 2008)

Esta es ptra pagina de tutoriales, me parecio buena, viene desde lo basico y otras cosas. 
http://www.r-luis.xbot.es/edigital/index.html

Esta otra tiene de todo desde aqui van a ver revistas, http://www.epanorama.net/links/magazine.html


----------



## cooperharris (Feb 9, 2008)

Saludos a migos de este  foro, tengo  varios  libros  y apuntes de  radio  frecuencia "the ARRL handbook" es considerado la biblia de los  amantes de la  radio frecuencia, lo unico es que esta en ingles,  pero  tengo  otros materiales de  circuitos varios que siempre son  buenos, si alguien queire   nos ponemos en contacto y los  subo a algun servidor de descargas  para que  lo bajen , estoy interezado principalmente en conseguir las ediciones de la revista "saber electronica",pero no la  he podido conseguir, si alguien sabe , le agradeceria que  me diera la  información, aca estamos para compartir y  ayudarnos a conocer cada  dia  mas  el hermoso  mundo de la Electronica.


----------



## german orlando niño uribe (Feb 9, 2008)

hola, me gustaria que me las pasaras,  gracias


----------



## reiniertl (Mar 10, 2008)

Hola:

Mi nombre es Reinier Torres editor de la revista uControl

Queremos agradecer sus comentarios e informaciónrmarles que hoy o mañana ya estará disponible el número dos de la revista en www.ucontrol.com.ar

Les recordamos que la revista es gratis y de libre distribución, y se mantendrá así por siempre, no tenemos intensiónes de hacer esta publicación de pago (excepto si pasa a versión en papel) pero el documento digital siempre estará disponible para descargar y compartir. 

La frecuencia de la revista es cada 64 días, aunque para este número llevamos un atraso por diversas razones que han complicado la salida del número.

Y aunque no es por justificar el traso, también pesa que el trabajo que hacemos es voluntario porque todavía no somos económicamente solventes para mantener el proyecto (ojalá seamos lo suficientemente buenos como para llamar la atención de algunos anunciantes).

Sin más, amigos amantes de la electrónica. Visiten uControl en estos días y disfruten de la revista.

Saludos
Reinier


----------



## steinlager (May 12, 2008)

Q ha pasado con Ucontrol, estaba esperando el 3er numero de la revista y la pagina se ha caido :S si alguien tiene alguna información avise ; )


----------



## armandolopezmx (May 13, 2008)

alguien puede pasarse la revista 1 y 2 de uncontrol.  la pagina se ha caido.
chale.


----------



## pepechip (May 13, 2008)

Puede que este caida temporalmente, a mi me ocurrio lo mismo en mi pagina, la gente empieza a descargarse archivos y superan la tasa de transferencia que tienen contratada. 
Yo en mi pagina estoy pendiente de la tasa de transferencia, y cuando veo que estoy en el 80% del limite contratado desconecto algunas descargas. Cuando llega el dia 1 del mes vuelvo a ponerlo todo operativo.

Si ese es el caso de u-control el dia 1 de junio estara de nuevo operativa o incluso antes si contratan un paquete adicional.


----------



## Diego# (May 14, 2008)

alguien m podria pasar los dos numeros ? porq no los puedo 
bajar y estoy interesado

gracias


----------



## armandolopezmx (May 15, 2008)

ucontrol  entrara en operacion el 19 de mayo del 2008 en otro servidor.

ni modo. hay que esperar.


----------



## pepechip (May 15, 2008)

alguien me puede esplicar porque algunos cambian de servidor.

Yo pago anualmente unos 60€ por el dominio y alojamiento de mi pagina web, y lo veo un precio razonable. ¿puede que al renovar la contratacion anual me pidan un precio desmesurado para mantener mi dominio?


----------



## Andres Cuenca (May 15, 2008)

Se puede cambiar de servidor porque los servicios que te prestan se quedan cortos para tus necesidades, o porque el servicio es malo (mala atención al cliente, servidores constantemente caidos, etc)



> ¿puede que al renovar la contratacion anual me pidan un precio desmesurado para mantener mi dominio?



Depende de donde estas contratando el servicio, en USA donde es mas barato el alojamiento, te respetan los precios iniciales con los que hiciste el contrato, es más, muchas veces por el mismo precio te ofrecen servicios adicionales: mayor capacidad de almacenamiento, aumento en la transferencia mensual. Eso si, te hablo de compañías de primer nivel no revendedores. ej. jaguarpc.com, site5.com

Saludos.


----------



## pepechip (Jun 1, 2008)

Numero 3 de Ucontrol ya esta disponible
http://www.ucontrol.com.ar/wiki/index.php/Revista_ucontrol


----------



## aitopes (Jun 6, 2008)

Hola amigos!
Efectivamente, desde mediados de mes estamos en un nuevo servidor.

El cambio no estaba programado, y por eso estuvimos offline casi una semana. Pedimos disculpas por los inconvenientes.
Teniamos contratado con la empresa Dattatec un espacio en disco de 2GB y un ancho de banda de 120GB. Estabamos utilizando mas o menos el 15% de ese monto en el ultimo mes, y bastante menos los meses anteriores. Pero el dia 9 o 10 del mes pasado se nos dio de baja sin aviso.

Alertados de la situacion por algunos usuarios, descubrimos que no podiamos acceder ni al panel de control del sitio para descargar las bases de datos y demas archivos para montar el sitio en otra parte. Los argumentos de la empresa fueron que "uControl consume muchos recursos del servidor, haciendo la navegacion de los demas sitios alojados en el muy lenta", y en esos casos, segun la empresa, la baja es inmediata sin previo aviso.

Más alla si es cierto o discutible, el hecho era que no ibamos a arriesgarnos contratando otro paquete con ellos, asi que nos fuimos a otro servidor. El cambio de DNS y demas tramites nos llevó mas o menos una semana. Pero ya estamos online y con mas ganas de trabajar que nunca 

Tenemos que agradecerles a todos el interes por nuestra humilde revista. como saben, esta hecha por los propios lectores, asi que si alguien está interesado en publicar algun articulo o proyecto, no tiene mas que escribirme y veremos como hacer para incluir el material.

El numero 4 será publicado a mediados de Julio/2008.

Saludos!


----------



## burren (Jun 6, 2008)

aitopes es una excelente revista a nivel de las mejores la verdad es un gran aporte y sirve de motivacion esta muy buena hay que seguir con ella de lujo


----------



## pepechip (Jun 7, 2008)

Me parece de verguenza lo que la empresa Dattatec ha echo, deveria de haber esperado a que se cumpliera el contrato y haberos avisado con un mes de antelacion la no renovacion de este. Me supongo que ni siguiera los podreis denunciar, ya que ellos alegaran que esto se deve a un mal funcionamiento incontrolado del servidor.
Por lo menos os queda el consuelo de desahogaros y el que vea lo que ha ocurrido con vosotros no contrate con Dattatec.

Por cierto la revista *muy buena*.


----------



## aitopes (Jul 31, 2008)

Hola amigos!
Algo más tarde de lo previsto, pero dentro de los plazos estimados, tenemos lista la *Revista uControl número 4*, que por supuesto se puede descargar de forma gratuita.

En este numero hay varias notas, incluida una que nos permitirá enlazar nuestros PICs de forma inalambrica, otra sobre la construcción de tarjetas entrenadoras y la que más está generando comentarios: el PIC-Tengu

Se trata de una "cara de leds" animada, que canta al ritmo de la musica que "oye", ademas de algunos otros trucos interesantes.

Hemos rediseñado toda la revista, y mantenido las 64 páginas del número anterior.

Aquellos que quieran descargarla, pueden hacerlo desde aqui:

http://www.ucontrol.com.ar/wiki/index.php?title=Revista_Numero_0004

Un abrazo. 
-- 
Ariel Palazzesi
www.ucontrol.com.ar


----------



## ciri (Jul 31, 2008)

Ya que te puedo encontrar te hago una pregunta..

Leí los números anteriores y encontré un par de detalles (errores)..

lo que quería saber es si hacer re-ediciones, o corrigen los números anteriores.. para bajarlos de nuevo en tal caso..


----------



## aitopes (Jul 31, 2008)

Si, lo vamos a hacer.
Este, especialmente, tiene unos 5 o 6 errores.
La proxima semana lo haremos. En la portada del sitio encontrarás un mensja avisando de ello.

saludos!


----------



## ciri (Jul 31, 2008)

gracias...

acabo de ver el nuevo número.. parece bueno..

pero me llamo la atención que estén 2 pag por hoja..

se me complica para imprimir.. 
de casualidad no hay otra versión de este número con las hojas individuales?..

¿Muchas preguntas hago?


----------



## aitopes (Jul 31, 2008)

Hola!
No, hombre, pregunta lo que quieras!

Es la unica versión, por ahora. El diseño obedece a los cientos de mails que nos decian que en una pantalla normal (mas ancha que alta) era dificil de leer 

¿Probaste imprimirla de costado?

Saludos!


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2008)

Hola aitopes, me parece muy bien diagramada la revista, es amena y fácil de leer.

Lo que si no me gusto es que no mencionas nuestra comunidad en ella.

Saludos.


----------



## aitopes (Jul 31, 2008)

Ops!
Podrias preparar un banner o aviso "publicitario" de la comunidad, y con mucho gusto lo incluimos a partir del próximo numero. ¿Que te parece?

Seria una forma de devolverles un poquito de lo que nos brindan en este espacio.

Un saludo!


----------



## electrodan (Jul 31, 2008)

No seria mas practico usar el que ya tenemos al inicio de la pagina?


----------



## ciri (Jul 31, 2008)

aitopes dijo:
			
		

> Hola!
> Es la unica versión, por ahora. El diseño obedece a los cientos de mails que nos decian que en una pantalla normal (mas ancha que alta) era dificil de leer
> ¿Probaste imprimirla de costado?



Ok.. eso quería saber.. por la pantalla de la PC...

Si imprimirlas de costado es la única solución.. pero no me gusta como quedan.. mas chicas..  y todo eso..

bueno nada más gracias..


----------



## pepechip (Ene 21, 2009)

Este es un curso del microcontrolador 16f88 que fue publicado en la revista resistor. MUY BUENO
http://www.microcontroladorespic.com


----------



## gdseta (Abr 13, 2009)

Revise algunos link y el material es bastante bueno.
Las revistas de electrónica aportan bastante al conociemiento.


----------



## rednaxela (Feb 22, 2010)

Donde yo estudio recientemente se han publicado dos ediciones :
VISION ELECTRONICA.
PD: Hacer click en "EDICIONES" y allí les aparecera las dos ediciones disponibles en PDF.


----------



## nelson ricardo (Dic 18, 2010)

la revista cekit Luces y sonido Vol 3 :


----------



## nakjamkas (Dic 23, 2011)

hola a todos, les dejo unos link´s de Taringa en los que estan algunas revistas de Saber Electronica.

http://www.taringa.net/posts/downlo...-Electronica-ano-15-_Rapid--y-Mega_-Edit.html

http://www.taringa.net/posts/downloads/3335661/Revista-Saber-Electronica-Ano-16-_Pdf---Rapid_.html
http://www.taringa.net/posts/downlo...aber-Electronica-Ano-17-pdf---rapidshare.html


----------

